# Anyone know how to determine the model year of a Honda ATV????



## Hafus (Apr 9, 2005)

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!

Thom


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

Well i know the 10th degit on the ssn or the model number on the frame tells you for yamaha.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Chris is correct. Get the serial number and read it to or take it to your local dealer and they should be able to tell you what year your ATV is. The year of the ATV will be contained in the serial number.


----------

